# Turkeys Gone Wild!



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.ksdk.com/news/watercooler/article/325840/71/New-Jersey-residents-harassed-by-aggressive-wild-turkeys-

How about a turkey cook off? That would take care of it.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I always see them walking along I-55/70 (right on the white line) coming home from work just on the other side of East St.Louis, never attacking anything thou just scratching in the asphalt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Meanwhile the local abused womens shelter is in need of food.....HMMM !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Any turkeys running around up here are fair game any time of the year. I had some turkeys once and ended up putting arrows in a couple and capturing two, the last one I saw was walking down the road out of the area and they never came back. They kept the moose away from our gardens of a number of years after I had to get rid of mine due to a complaint from someone in the area and it violated the zoning codes. But you can have all of the yapping dogs you want.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, that feeding ban will stop them...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It never seems to fail...... Towns and cities identify the most difficult solution...... and try to make it work. LOL I am sure Fox will make a show out of this. "When Turkey's Attack" They will put it on right after the Simpsons so somebody might watch.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> Any turkeys running around up here are fair game any time of the year. I had some turkeys once and ended up putting arrows in a couple and capturing two, the last one I saw was walking down the road out of the area and they never came back. They kept the moose away from our gardens of a number of years after I had to get rid of mine due to a complaint from someone in the area and it violated the zoning codes. But you can have all of the yapping dogs you want.


 Hmmm you have turkeys up there, not native??


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They are not native to the area and it is against the law to release them, they are considered feral animals. The regs. have another word for it.


----------

